# Didgeridoo



## World Violist

So I've rather recently come into contact with the didgeridoo (over the summer, when I happened upon one for... USD$10) and wondered if anyone else was interested in/played/whatever else this instrument.

Also use this thread for random discussion of didgeridoo stuff. Like...

I'm thinking of buying a new didgeridoo for myself for my 18th birthday. Currently looking at a website called "Didgeridoo Breath" which is supposed to be a really great Australian shop.


----------



## Sid James

Probably like most Australians, I don't know much about this instrument (apparently it's not as easy to play as one might think, have to use circular breathing, etc). I often see Aboriginal buskers playing it on the streets of Sydney, but they use microphones for amplification. Funny thing is, the didg is not indigineous to this part of Australia at all, it comes from the Western desert area, or somewhere like that, way over the other side of the country. Most tribes did not traditionally play this instrument, believe it or not, it's just been picked up by other Aboriginal people...


----------



## World Violist

Huh, I didn't know about that Andre, thanks for that enlightening post!

Although where I got my first didgeridoo (a Renaissance festival) is definitely a bit misleading...


----------



## Tapkaara

I have one. I can get it to sound, but I have to learn circular breathing.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Tapkaara said:


> I have one. I can get it to sound, but I have to learn circular breathing.


Weird but helpful.


----------



## World Violist

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Weird but helpful.


Yeah, that is really great. Thanks for posting that, since I've never gotten around to learning to circular breath, and I feel like this video is the most helpful thing I've yet seen on the subject!


----------



## jurianbai

See http://www.williambarton.com.au/46.html , he just visit Singapore for a mix with.. string quartet. http://music.nus.edu.sg/02a_event_visitgartistseries_williambarton.html

Nice instrument, I regret my decision not to bring one while I was visiting Brisbane years ago.


----------



## Sid James

I was wrong, I think the didgeridoo comes from the Northern Territory...


----------



## Biwa

Sculthorpe: Complete String Quartets with Didjeridu - Del Sol Quartet, Kent

This thread has been quiet for a while. But when I saw the heading "Didgeridoo", I just had to post this Bluray Audio + CD combo from label Sono Luminus.

These are unique and fascinating works for Diderjeridu and string quartet by the Australian composer, Peter Sculthorpe. They were commissioned by William Barton.

The 5.1 Hi-res surround mix on the Bluray Audio disc is fully immersive. If any of you are fans of the German label TACET's immersive surround recordings, you'll love Sono Luminus's surround recordings as well. The Diderjeridu is placed in the front soundstage..mainly in the Center Channel. With the string quartet placed around the room in the surround channels. It all makes for an incredible experience.

Of course the 2-ch stereo mix on the BD-A and/or CD is good, too.

Here are some samples and further reading...
http://delsolquartet.com/recording-posts/peter-Sculthorpe


----------



## Biwa

View attachment 73321
View attachment 73322


Sculthorpe: Complete String Quartets with Didjeridu - Del Sol Quartet, Kent

This thread has been quiet for a while. But when I saw the heading "Didgeridoo", I just had to post this Bluray Audio + CD combo from the label Sono Luminus.

These are unique and fascinating works for Diderjeridu and string quartet by the Australian composer, Peter Sculthorpe. They were commissioned by William Barton.

The 5.1 Hi-res surround mix on the Bluray Audio disc is fully immersive. If any of you are fans of the German label TACET's immersive surround recordings, you'll love Sono Luminus's surround recordings as well. The Diderjeridu is placed in the front soundstage..mainly in the Center Channel. With the string quartet placed around the room in the surround channels. It all makes for an incredible experience.

Of course the 2-ch stereo mix on the BD-A and/or CD is good, too.

Here are some samples and further reading...
http://delsolquartet.com/recording-posts/peter-Sculthorpe


----------

